# Question for military vets



## smitty1369 (Jan 2, 2013)

I am a sophomore at Umass Lowell but I want to enlist before I try to become a cop. I started to explore my options and for the Marines I was filling out a form for the recruiter and it asked about any previous illnesses. I had almost forgotten that I was diagnosed with Lyme disease in 6th grade. I began treatment as early as I could have, which was before all the symptoms were even present, and that was the last my doctor spoke of it. However, after researching online, some say it is automatic disqualification for having it in your system as it never completely goes away. I wanted to get opinions from people that have actually been in because the sources I have read are questionable.

Thank you


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

smitty1369 said:


> I am a sophomore at Umass Lowell but I want to enlist before I try to become a cop. I started to explore my options and for the Marines I was filling out a form for the recruiter and it asked about any previous illnesses. I had almost forgotten that I was diagnosed with Lyme disease in 6th grade. I began treatment as early as I could have, which was before all the symptoms were even present, and that was the last my doctor spoke of it. However, after researching online, some say it is automatic disqualification for having it in your system as it never completely goes away. I wanted to get opinions from people that have actually been in because the sources I have read are questionable.
> 
> Thank you


I'm sure the definitive answer would come from a recruiter.... Just sayin. This is your career we're talking about here. I also suggest not withholding this from anyone because if you lie at MEPS they'll burn you hard.


----------



## wwonka (Dec 8, 2010)

Congratulations on your decision it's a great choice. 

Join the airforce 
Goodluck 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

There's a waiver for almost anything in the military. Look into it. Also, don't let your recruiter lie and/or fudge paperwork to MEPS. It will bite you in the ass. Best of luck to you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2013)

Exactly USAF286 is right there is a waiver to just about anything! Another important decision you need to make is whether you want to go as enlisted or officer so choose wisely. OCS or Boot Camp?


----------



## GoArmy14 (Oct 17, 2013)

Waivers are a little more difficult to come by lately - at least in the army. Since you're a sophomore you can look into ROTC as well since it only requires that you have 4 semesters remaining.


----------



## smitty1369 (Jan 2, 2013)

corsair said:


> Exactly USAF286 is right there is a waiver to just about anything! Another important decision you need to make is whether you want to go as enlisted or officer so choose wisely. OCS or Boot Camp?


I was leaning towards army MP, get my bachelors and advanced rank, not as interested in being an officer


----------



## GoArmy14 (Oct 17, 2013)

I enlisted in the army after getting my bachelors - there are pros and cons to starting as an E4 but I certainly don't regret the decision to not go the officer route. PM me if you have any specific questions.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

smitty1369 said:


> *I was leaning towards army MP*, get my bachelors and advanced rank, not as interested in being an officer


Sorry to hear that....


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

GoArmy14 said:


> I enlisted in the army after getting my bachelors - there are pros and cons to starting as an E4 but I certainly don't regret the decision to not go the officer route. PM me if you have any specific questions.


Same here, the junior officers were confused when they found out an enlisted man had the same degree as them, still no regrets by me either. PM me if you have any questions regarding big blue.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## smitty1369 (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you all for the support and answers! And to the people who PM'ed me with further details. I will speak to recruiters this week and see what I can get in the way of waivers. I will also speak to the Air Force again, maybe security forces or something of that nature.


----------



## wwonka (Dec 8, 2010)

Officers do make decent coin. 
I would go ocs if I had the chance to do it over again 

Then again I started at E3 which wasn't too bad.

The best reason to look at the Airforce is quality of life. 

Goodluck which ever way you choose all of the branches are a good choice. 



Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ptac (Mar 30, 2013)

By quality of life you mean pretty women right?


----------



## smitty1369 (Jan 2, 2013)

Thought i'd give a quick update, yesterday i took an oath of enlistment for the army 31b Military Police. I did shop around but the different directions i can go in for MP were too good to pass up (k9, SRT etc) and the Marines did not have a ship date for awhile. I passed the physical with flying colors despite the Lyme and i ship off may 27 to leonard wood and will finish my umass lowell degree online while in the service. Hope to be working with you guys in 5 years!


----------



## Ptac (Mar 30, 2013)

smitty1369 said:


> Thought i'd give a quick update, yesterday i took an oath of enlistment for the army 31b Military Police. I did shop around but the different directions i can go in for MP were too good to pass up (k9, SRT etc) and the Marines did not have a ship date for awhile. I passed the physical with flying colors despite the Lyme and i ship off may 27 to leonard wood and will finish my umass lowell degree online while in the service. Hope to be working with you guys in 5 years!


Good luck at Ft. Lost in the Woods Brother. Let us know how you make out.


----------



## GoArmy14 (Oct 17, 2013)

Good luck. Again, PM me if you have any questions. Mouth shut and ears open...don't draw fire and basic isn't bad.


----------



## TacEntry (Nov 29, 2006)

Key to success in the Army:

Kick ass in PT, look sharp and don't be an idiot.


----------



## smitty1369 (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you everybody! I'll keep you posted and GoArmy I'll let you know if I have anything as I go you've been very helpful so far.


----------

